# Are you a member of the "1000lbs club"?



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just calculated my 1RMs on the "big 3" and added them together to convert to lbs, came back with 1051lbs  Not bad for a natty bodybuilder me thinks. It's mostly my deadlift (240kg) and squat (162kg) making up the numbers, because my bench is ****-poor at only 75kg (long limbs, terrible strength on all kinds of pressing movements... decent numbers with pulls though, I can curl as much I can shoulder press :lol: ). I train with bodybuilding form, so these numbers could probably be higher if using powerlifting form, especially the bench Should also increase considerably once I start using gear this winter 

I'm 6'2", 90kg, been training for 1.5 years.

Post your numbers, weight and years training.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

I'm a little off my best (i can't bench or dead the numbers below at the moment -not tired tbf)

But my actual completed 1rep maxes;

Squat 200kg

Dead 180kg

Bench 150kg

1166lb

At between 73kg and 78kg

I would love to be able to main the maxes but life gets in the way and one area gets neglected

My bench went to 150kg when I stopped dl. The only constant is my squat.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Deadlift 200kg

Squat 170kg

Bench 130kg

Total 500kg / 1100lbs

Infact I'm deadlifting 200kg in my avi lol


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

I was competitive back in about 2007 (injuries and life took over), best I got to was a theoretical 910kg total tho only got 850kg on the day.

Currently, about 650kg total. 126kg bodyweight, 12yr training


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Bench is 160kg

Squat is 230kg

Dead is 220kg

Thats around 1340lbs but I am around 108kg


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i'm in, just i think.. i am tall with long limbs as well but i managed to bench 130 for 1 repcould poss do 5 or 10kg more at present but not done one for awhile ..deads are good but deep squats past 90 degrees is not easy for me with long legs i have not tried a 1 rep max but i can get 5 or 6 with 140 so could deffo do 150 maybe 160 and i can dead a fair bit more than squat so i must be in


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

husaberg said:


> i'm in, just i think.. i am tall with long limbs as well but i managed to bench 130 for 1 repcould poss do 5 or 10kg more at present but not done one for awhile ..deads are good but deep squats past 90 degrees is not easy for me with long legs i have not tried a 1 rep max but i can get 5 or 6 with 140 so could deffo do 150 maybe 160 and i can dead a fair bit more than squat so i must be in


Well, your bench is 55kg higher than mine, so if your deads are similar you're well in there  I hardly ever flat bench tbh, but my numbers on other benching movements are all steadily increasing each workout so I should be benching my own bodyweight before long.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I am not yet in the "1000lbs club" but I will be there. Soon.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Training over 10 years, only started supplements last year though

1415 lb (640kg) total @ 194lbs (88kg)

I want to aim for 1500lb total this year still @ 90kg - it's all about improving the squat for me but I am rarely pain free (knees / hips) enough to give it 100%


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Training 2 and a half years, 83kg (high bf at the moment lol) bench 110kg, squat 160kg, deads 200, mabye just in


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mine...

bench 170kg

deadlift 315kg

squat 265kg

total 750kg (1650 pounds) at around 115 body weight

my goal this year is to add 10kg to deadlift and 30kg to squat at lighter bw (100kg-105kg)


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

That's some heavy ass lifting mate haha


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Charlee Scene said:


> Training 2 and a half years, 83kg (high bf at the moment lol) bench 110kg, squat 160kg, deads 200, mabye just in


That's in


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> mine...
> 
> bench 170kg
> 
> ...


Good to see you back on !!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DL:288KG

SQ:256KG

BP:166KG

Total : 710kg, now 119 kg.

I will be adding to these very shortly


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

> That's in


Haha thank you my maths sucks :L


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Bench - 200kg

Deadlift - 300kg

Squat - 220kg

Total - 720kg / 1587lbs

want to increase on all my lifts


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Bench - 200kg
> 
> Deadlift - 300kg
> 
> ...


Good lifts, fancy joining UKM Lifting League in Strength and Power section? Vids will be needed obviously!!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Good lifts, fancy joining UKM Lifting League in Strength and Power section? Vids will be needed obviously!!


sure iv got vids of bench / deadlift need to get one of my squat though will do that once back in the gym fully


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> sure iv got vids of bench / deadlift need to get one of my squat though will do that once back in the gym fully


Great, throw lifts up and vid. Always good to have strong guys involved.


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Nowhere near for me but one day. Some big lifts in here. Watched a vid earlier of someone at 105 dl 420 kg. that was impressive


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

will also post in the lifting league


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Eddie Hall 340 for reps






I love this vid, watch the way he walks away after last rep


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

1014lbs, pretty feeble for my BW, but last game of rugby season today so getting on a massive strength drive as from Monday!


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yep


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

I am, just.

Been powerlifting for 4 months, weight lifting for about a year.

Weighed in at 78kg when I done them a month ago!

Dead - 200kg

Squats - 155kg

Bench - 105kg

Total - 460kg/1012lbs


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

1166lbs

Dead 210

Squat 180

Bench 140

Not that impressive seen as I'm 6'3" 105kg an been training 5 years but I will take it


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

946lbs :no:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm quite a few pounds off but I'll make it one day


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

I just about make it. 1023lbs

DL: 185kg

SQ: 140kg

BP: 140kg

Been training for 20 years with varying degrees of seriousness. Current weight around 96kg. Both DL and BP were a couple of years ago and I've had a shoulder re-attached since then so I'm nowhere near those figures now.


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Squat - 270kg

Deadlift - 330kg

Bench - 180kg

1716lb total

Lifts done on different days however and used straps on deadlift And wraps on squat


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

JR8908 said:


> Squat - 270kg
> 
> Deadlift - 330kg
> 
> ...


Beast. What bodyweight?


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

SK50 said:


> Beast. What bodyweight?


Cheers pal. That's at 108kg bodyweight.


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 6, 2014)

Nearly. One day ????


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just realised I am...

Squat 170kg

Deadlift 200kg

Bench 105kg

86kg


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

Body Weight: 75kg

Deadlift: 200kg

Squat 160kg

Bench: 100kg

Dat der pressing weakness.


----------

